# How about a "family" section?



## User (5 Feb 2012)




----------



## lukesdad (5 Feb 2012)

Not sure about the family section, but a youngsters one sounds good. Looked through the members list a while ago and it seems not many youngsters seem to post after joining, thats if they re even still reading.


----------



## col (5 Feb 2012)

To busy on their playstations and talking to mates on them too Ill be bound.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Feb 2012)

there's a crying need for a cycling forum for kids, but whether this is it I'm not so sure.


----------



## Shaun (7 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1713688, member: 45"]I wasn't thinking about recruiting under-16s to the forum.[/quote]

Why not? Who else is offering them a space to chat about cycling? From what I've seen in some local clubs there are quite a few youngsters out there who are enthusiastic about cycling.

Would it work as both?

*Kids and Family Cycling*


----------



## mickle (7 Feb 2012)

Split 'em. Youngsters are unlikely to be interested in 'family cycling' - kid's seats and trailers and that.

Great idea tho.


----------



## GetAGrip (7 Feb 2012)

mickle said:


> Split 'em. Youngsters are unlikely to be interested in 'family cycling' - kid's seats and trailers and that.
> 
> Great idea tho.


 Definitely +1 with that!


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Feb 2012)

I think that the average kid has got better things to do than be lectured on filtering or gear ratios by some elderly geezer. I'd have thought a facebook page with some permanent links to the main forum might go down well. If Facebook is still ok with young people, that is......


----------



## Friz (7 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think that the average kid has got better things to do than be lectured on filtering or gear ratios by some elderly geezer. I'd have thought a facebook page with some permanent links to the main forum might go down well. If Facebook is still ok with young people, that is......


 
Maybe the average kid _has_ got better things to do. But the ones that we should be targeting are the above average ones. I remember one lad on here last summer that built his own bike and went touring with it.


----------



## growingvegetables (7 Feb 2012)

Settled - two new sections?


----------



## MattHB (8 Feb 2012)

Brilliant idea


----------



## fatblokish (8 Feb 2012)

You can section my family


----------



## mickle (8 Feb 2012)

If there's anything here that anyone would like to use/copy/edit/regurgitate please feel free..

http://www.cyclorama.net/viewArticle.php?id=163&subjectId=13


----------



## Sara_H (8 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1713688, member: 45"]Sorry, I wasn't clear. What I had in mind was a section where people could talk about family cycling -kids' bikes, carrying children, school runs, family cycling holidays etc. I wasn't thinking about recruiting under-16s to the forum.[/quote]

I think this is a grat idea - I've posted before about cycling with my young son in the general section - it would be good to be able to direct the question streaight at like minded individuals.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Feb 2012)

Just as well Cyclorama don't have a forum  


Sara_H said:


> I think this is a grat idea - I've posted before about cycling with my young son in the general section - it would be good to be able to direct the question streaight at like minded individuals.


 


mickle said:


> If there's anything here that anyone would like to use/copy/edit/regurgitate please feel free..
> 
> http://www.cyclorama.net/viewArticle.php?id=163&subjectId=13


Mickle's 'been there, done it for you' !


----------



## Shaun (8 Feb 2012)

Mickle's site needs renaming to Cyclopedia!!! 

So what are we calling the family forum - just a simple "Family Cycling"?


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Feb 2012)

does it for me......(rather than something twee like 'for the little people' or Kids Korner)


----------



## lukesdad (14 Feb 2012)

Mmm Kids Korner.... now that might fit another part of the forum or two.


----------



## Shaun (14 Feb 2012)

Okay, I'll sort it tomorrow (just a quick visit tonight).


----------



## mickle (24 Feb 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2012)

Well bumped - I'd forgotten about it (Oooopps)!!


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2012)

Created 

Could some of you signpost me to some threads that would be good to include in the new forum - we don't want to leave it empty ...


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Feb 2012)

Good idea,are we chucking pictures of our little angels in action on their bikes in this section or is it just an advice type section ???


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Good idea,are we chucking pictures of our little angels in action on their bikes in this section or is it just an advice type section ???


 
Whatever you like - it's your forum. 

As a dad of a little one myself I'd go for the pics of the kids enjoying the bikes though - I know how much pleasure I got from teaching Ms. Admin to ride and going on our first "big" ride across town to Grandma's house.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> Whatever you like - it's your forum.
> 
> As a dad of a little one myself I'd go for the pics of the kids enjoying the bikes though - I know how much pleasure I got from teaching Ms. Admin to ride and going on our first "big" ride across town to Grandma's house.


 Brilliant ! Pics and reports on rides out with my little terrors Errr i mean darlings will live here then. Just like to say this forum is getting better and better and a credit to you !


----------



## Shaun (26 Feb 2012)

Thanks, but I just put coal in the boiler ... you guys do all the hard work.


----------

